# friends



## hurghadapete (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 50 year old Brit couple living & working in Hurghada would like to meet simlar


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pete - Lyndsay and Glen now run PJ's bar and Im sure they will give you a warm welcome and you will find other expats there too.


----------



## hurghadapete (Jul 21, 2009)

queenie40something said:


> Hi Pete - Lyndsay and Glen now run PJ's bar and Im sure they will give you a warm welcome and you will find other expats there too.


Hi Thanks for that where is PJ's and we may well see you tonight


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pete - I wont be there as in UK but they are a great couple. PJ's is an Irish Bar on the Sheraton road. They do Sunday roast dinners from 4pm followed by a quiz at 9, karaoke I believe is on a Tuesday etc. Quite alot of expats meet up here.


----------



## thompsonsom (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We too have recently moved to hurghada to live. Whereabouts are you living in hurghada, maybe we could meet up some time to discuss how we are all finding living here.

What kind of work are you doing out here.

Janice & Ian


----------



## hurghadapete (Jul 21, 2009)

thompsonsom said:


> Hi
> 
> We too have recently moved to hurghada to live. Whereabouts are you living in hurghada, maybe we could meet up some time to discuss how we are all finding living here.
> 
> ...


Hi Janice & Ian
Thanks for your email, we are living in Mubarak 6 and I am here selling 2nd homes or holiday homes in Sahl Hasheesh, we are going down to PJ's this evening as we have been told that is where a lot of Brits meet up.


----------



## thompsonsom (Jul 22, 2009)

hurghadapete said:


> Hi Janice & Ian
> Thanks for your email, we are living in Mubarak 6 and I am here selling 2nd homes or holiday homes in Sahl Hasheesh, we are going down to PJ's this evening as we have been told that is where a lot of Brits meet up.


Hi

I think in your area you would be better at sphinx in the esplanade as brits do tend to go there.
PJ's do have a very good singer on but thats on a thursday night. We passed there last night but it was very quiet, however, the couple who own it are very nice.

You can find tons of brits in papa's bar on the marina but most are holiday makers with a few residents thrown in, its just finding them. Residents don't tend to go out every night as you do when you are on holiday.

There will be more brits out in the bars once the football season starts.

Janice


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a young single girl moving out to Hurghada in January.

Can I just ask, are there many residents in their 20s/30s up for clubbing?

HP, hope you meet lots of people, you'll have to show me around once I am there!

Thanks a lot x


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Newgal - go into PJ's and have a word with Lyndsay and she will advise you x


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

queenie40something said:


> Hi Newgal - go into PJ's and have a word with Lyndsay and she will advise you x


I will be doing, they are quite famous already in cyber space lol, thanks a lot Queenie, hope you're well xxx


----------



## laurensilver (Jul 15, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a young single girl moving out to Hurghada in January.
> 
> ...



Hi There
I am hopefully moving to sharm in 4 weeks so il be clubbing lots!! I have a job at a resort, and finish at 10 most nights.
PM me if you want.
Lauren
x


----------

